# Phrag. beassae "everyday"



## Camellkc (Dec 30, 2015)

*Phrag. beassae "everyday" (23/1/2016 updated)*

This is a division from a Taiwan grower and I was told that the mother plant blooms round the year. As such, the grower used " everyday" as the clone's name.


----------



## Achamore (Dec 30, 2015)

Fabulous..!


----------



## trdyl (Dec 30, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------



## troy (Dec 30, 2015)

Yay bessae!!! Lol..


----------



## Justin (Dec 30, 2015)

Great color saturation


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 30, 2015)

Wow, great besseae!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2015)

troy said:


> Yay bessae!!! Lol..



You feel it too!?


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 30, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2015)

What a beauty!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Dec 30, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## abax (Dec 30, 2015)

I'd love to have that beauty blooming "everyday" for me.
Really outstanding red and fine shape.


----------



## JasonG (Dec 31, 2015)

That is a great flower


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrchidIsa (Dec 31, 2015)

Wonderful one!! :clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 1, 2016)

stunning flower


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 2, 2016)

Great shape, great color !!!! Jean


----------



## Hamlet (Jan 2, 2016)

Gorgeous deep red!


----------



## eaborne (Jan 4, 2016)

Great color!


----------



## raymond (Jan 7, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## eaborne (Jan 11, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 11, 2016)

I was thinking 'not everyday' you see this kind of quality. hahaha


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2016)

I didn't look at first because somehow I thought everyday was going to mean 'average', but it's anything but!


----------



## Camellkc (Jan 13, 2016)

I would like to share a picture showing the mother plant of this besseae clone.







From the picture, you can see it is a monster plant with more than 50 growths. The Chinese Words "本個體全年開花" means that "this clone blooms throughout the year." For cultivation, I think it is on the easy side as compared with other besseae clones.


----------



## Camellkc (Jan 24, 2016)

24/1/2016 updated


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice wide petals and ease of culture, great!


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## orchidman77 (Jan 26, 2016)

Gorgeous clone! You are lucky to have it. 

David


----------

